# It’s Xmas!!



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Merry Xmas all and here’s hoping for a much better 2021.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

...and to you
Barbeblue.
and all TC'ers.
ch ch che-ers

(love the 'not so Great Britain'...I'll add the Dis-united Kingdom to that)


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

HO, HO, HO and a Merry Christmas to all here


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

david johnson said:


> HO, HO, HO and a Merry Christmas to all here


Taking a contemplation break from TalkClassical and will be back in early January.

For some reason, noticing how clever some of the popular American Christmas songs actually are. But for December 25-January 1 they're getting the heave too. Going to try a week of classical only.

And Happy New Year to everyone on TalkClassical!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Best wishes to you all for the holiday season!


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

..are there really only 5 of us wanting to send glad tidings? Crikey.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

From the frigid, snow-blasted northern U.S., best Christmas wishes and good tidings of great joy to my fellow music enthusiasts around the world!:tiphat: I hope that everyone enjoys a fantastic holiday to put a cherry on this most unusual of years and look ahead to the promises of 2021. Whatever comes next, I can guarantee that great music is here to stay.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Barbebleu said:


> Merry Xmas all and here's hoping for a much better 2021.


Thanks, Barb! But being that I'm in the USA I have to say, it ain't over 'til it's over!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

starthrower said:


> Thanks, Barb! But being that I'm in the USA I have to say, it ain't over 'til it's over!


Always good to hear from one of the "Boys".


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone. Happy New Year. Let's hope 2021 will be better than 2020.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Seasons Greetings to one and all - may the music help us all through 2021.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Similar sentiments to all from here.

Be safe!!


----------

